# Garnett blows it!!



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Anyone watching this??? Garnett gets a layup to cut the Hornets lead to 2 then steals the inbounds right under the basket with about 6 secs left, but blow the layup! Unbelievable!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Great steal, great choke.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Sounds like that was a good game. Wish I could have seen it.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

One on One said:


> Anyone watching this??? Garnett gets a layup to cut the Hornets lead to 2 then steals the inbounds right under the basket with about 6 secs left, but blow the layup! Unbelievable!



Yikes, Reggie would be shaking his head, that's for sure.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn! That sucks. Its ok Kevin, just come one over to LA and itll be all better.. :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They were playing the hornets! I can barely make that matter in my own head. Can you techinically choke when you are playing the hornets? I think they just call that one, "Missed layup".


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Garnett choked against the Clippers, and misused the clock against the Hornets.


But its the Wolves fault, they should of kept the lead. 

Btw, I like cheering for the underdogs(GO HORNETS!)


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> They were playing the hornets! I can barely make that matter in my own head. Can you techinically choke when you are playing the hornets? I think they just call that one, "Missed layup".


I keep telling you guys the Hornets are not the same team as last year. People will begin to think different about them this season and it's mainly because of Chris Paul. :banana:


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> I keep telling you guys the Hornets are not the same team as last year. People will begin to think different about them this season and it's mainly because of Chris Paul. :banana:


yeah i'm with you on that one but people that actually watch them play are the only ones that seem to believe it.. i wouldn't say we're playoff contenders but with guys like chris paul and david west playing the way they have, they definitely have a bright future..


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

TheChampion said:


> yeah i'm with you on that one but people that actually watch them play are the only ones that seem to believe it.. i wouldn't say we're playoff contenders but with guys like chris paul and david west playing the way they have, they definitely have a bright future..



Probably no playoffs for this year but next year is a possibility. Especially if the rebuilding keeps progressing.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

There goes his trade value

Vc for KG straight up


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I also agree the Hornets are getting better. Their fans in OKC are very impressive too...they're making a good case for getting a team permanently.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

New Orleans will not have this team anymore. Simple as that. Players won't admit it, but no one wants to play in a city that could flood at any time and kill them all. 

Not to mention New Orleans has no money as a city, NBA is a business. New Orleans as a professional football and basketball league host are over.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

HKF said:


> New Orleans will not have this team anymore. Simple as that. Players won't admit it, but no one wants to play in a city that could flood at any time and kill them all.
> 
> Not to mention New Orleans has no money as a city, NBA is a business. New Orleans as a professional football and basketball league host are over.


i agree with you on that... i think it's much more possible to see them permanently out of new orleans than the organizations say.. the hornets owner has said it's not a matter of _if_ we return to new orleans, it's a matter of _when_.. the people here in okc have made a statment to pick up the next NBA franchise. the owner of the hornets has been impressed with the crowd and support here.. stern said okc is the top candidate to pick up the next team that re-locates.. he's also been impressed.. he was sitting near me in the crowd a few games ago. i think okc will have a permanent team in the not so distant future.. and the saints would more than likely go to san antonio if there were indeed a move..


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

HKF said:


> New Orleans will not have this team anymore. Simple as that. Players won't admit it, but no one wants to play in a city that could flood at any time and kill them all.
> 
> Not to mention New Orleans has no money as a city, NBA is a business. New Orleans as a professional football and basketball league host are over.


So do you think New Orleans just floods for no reason at all? That we could all just be sitting one evening at dinner and just get flooded? It don't happen that way. New Orleans had their tragedy just like OK had their tragedy. If a tragedy can just happen at any time for no reason at all, who's to say some other freak won't decide to do another bombing in OK? Then will they re-locate the team again? God forbids I hope that never ever happens again but any city can have a tragedy. I'm hoping the NBA will be a part of the recovery and re-building of N.O. The Saints will most likely leave and it will just be a basketball town. But if they leave, they leave. Just because N.O. may not have money now doesn't mean they won't in the future.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

one shot, anyone else would of got caught up in the moment too even if they could of made that steal


----------

